# New Red Female.



## Drumsinthenight (May 12, 2011)

Recent pick up.

2 1/2 ft. red female.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2011)

Holy crap, she's gorgeous. Nice find!


----------



## reptastic (May 12, 2011)

Thats one hot mama cita lol nice addition


----------



## Julio C Garcia (May 12, 2011)

that tegu is nice where did you get her


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 12, 2011)

_Looking good  Kudos on the new addition and welcome to the site if I haven't said so already._


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 12, 2011)

She is beautiful  loving how red she is and her face


----------



## Drumsinthenight (May 12, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Looking good  Kudos on the new addition and welcome to the site if I haven't said so already._



Thanks and thanks!!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 13, 2011)

WOW check out the red on her absolutely beautiful.


----------



## slideaboot (May 13, 2011)

Good Christ!!! That's an amazing looking red!


----------



## Drumsinthenight (May 13, 2011)

She savagely takes a meal... I thought I may have heard a deep laugh as the bones cracked under the force of her powerful jaws.


----------



## mrplatnium (May 17, 2011)

Awesome Color....nice teg


----------



## nicklotz (May 21, 2011)

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246136
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=855847
just was searching a bit before i thought she looked fimilar

awesome gu


----------



## teguboy77 (May 21, 2011)

Darn nice red tegu and i wish you the best of luck too.I saw her on kingsnake and fauna congrats.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 22, 2011)

I thought she looked familiar.


----------



## jjollie (May 24, 2011)

nice looking red.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 24, 2011)

Is she for sale the ad is still up for her.


----------

